# [risolto] Applet controllo volume KDE con alsa

## Elbryan

Ho just emerso kde..

Ho notato però che tra le applet disponibili non ce n'è una che mi permetta il controllo del volume del sistema..

Dato che arts l'ho brasato in partenza (-arts in make.conf ndr) c'è la possibilità di piazzare una applet ad hoc per il controllo del volume che interagisca su alsa?

Grassie^^Last edited by Elbryan on Tue Apr 24, 2007 11:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GiRa

Va già di suo.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

kmix mi pare si chiami

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Si è kmix ... ma non l'applet (che ti aggiunge un mixer completo sulla barra) ... ma l'applicazione da lanciare (si piazza nel gruppo multimedia) ... si apre gia da solo nella tray ... sotto forma di altoparlante ... a quel punto basta che salvi la sessione e te lo ritrovi ad ogni avvio

----------

## Elbryan

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> Si è kmix ... ma non l'applet (che ti aggiunge un mixer completo sulla barra) ... ma l'applicazione da lanciare (si piazza nel gruppo multimedia) ... si apre gia da solo nella tray ... sotto forma di altoparlante ... a quel punto basta che salvi la sessione e te lo ritrovi ad ogni avvio

 

in realtà a me ha funzionato in maniera diversa..

Ho emerso kmix e poi mi si è aggiunto il controllo volume nelle applet della tray..

Comunque sia, risolto grazie ^^

PS: Come si salva comunque la sessione?

----------

## GiRa

Di default si salva in automatico, altrimenti menuK->Salva sessione.

----------

## bandreabis

Ciao.

Con kde4 invece sapete come fare ad aggiungere "l'altoparlante"?

----------

## Apetrini

Kmix: Impostazioni->Configura canali.

----------

## bandreabis

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Kmix: Impostazioni->Configura canali.

 

Ho selezionato tutti i bottoni ma non è cambiato nulla.

Dove sbaglio?

----------

